# Warts (oral) and daycare



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not sure. I know that my Jasper had a lump on his lip about a month or two after my mom's dog had a lump on his lip. Both of them went away by themselves and my vet didn't seem the least bit bothered by the lumps (my mom and I use the same vet). None of the other dogs came down with it. But now it sounds to me like that is what they had.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

can't be a bee sting?


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

No - definitely on the way inside of her lip and VERY wart like in appearance.
It looks like the "dog warts" I googled.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When Daisy got this, I had to take her out of daycare. They wouldn't let her come back until she got clearance from our vet. The virus is passed by direct contact with the papilloma so as long as your dog has the papillomas, she is contagious to other dogs. 

My vet said it was the first case he'd seen in many years ... this was like 6 years ago. I think it's becoming more common with more dogs going to dog daycare and just generally being more social.

Is your girl going to be okay if she has to be out of daycare for awhile? It was devastating to me and Daisy ... that's when she HAD to learn to stay home by herself all day while I was at work. Actually I think it was more stressful for me than for her. But we got through it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My golden grandpup had a bad case of this at five months. I didn't allow Finn to play with him until the vet okayed it because if they get bad, they can interfere with swallowing and get really uncomfortable. Your pup likely did get them at daycare, but I'll bet the daycare will ask you not to bring him while he's contagious. It's a pain, so sorry you're having to deal with this.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

FYI, just like the HPV that causes warts in humans, it is a lifelong virus. It can go into remission for long periods of time, but once you have it, you always have it. Various types of stressors can bring them out, being sick, life stress...etc. 
I was abit surprised to find out daycares do not know this as any dog can have them and not be showing and can infact just transmit the virus without ever having an actual wart.


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
I am definitely going to take her to the vet tomorrow and I will post about what they say.
I called the daycare today and the front desk person didn't know of their policy on this.
So I'll call back in the am.
From what I understand it can incubate a long long time. I'm surprised the daycares aren't more aware of it as well.
JoEllen - Right now I am home full time but I have two small kids so I was finding it easier to put Maggie in daycare a few days a week. So in a nutshell, it will be harder on me.
So sorry that you had to go through this.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

*Cody has papilloma too*

Went to the vet today because Cody has two growths on his lip, she said it was papilloma. He probably got it in Puppy class which ended 4 weeks ago. We had started another class, Good Manners 1, but the vet said we shoudn't have him around other dogs because it is very contagious. We're going to go to the rest of the classes and watch , so we can continue to work with him at home. I guess they are contagious for 4 months.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Contagious until they go away. Very disruptive, I agree


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Does it look anything like this? I just found this on Molson yesterday night.  It's on the inside of his upper lip.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Whoa, the combination of my macro setting and photo-cropping job I did on the photo seems to make it looks huge! It's only about a quarter inch in diameter.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's viral papilloma, yes. You just found this last night?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, it's way on the inside of his lip. I did a quick google search and it doesn't seem to mention anything for treatment, and that it usually goes away on its own. Is this true? Or is a vet visit in order?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

p.s. sorry for semi-hijacking the OP's thread!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Goes away on its own, yes. Daisy's did. Took a couple of months though. 

You'll probably find more as the virus runs its course. I don't think treatment is recommended unless the papillomas are causing discomfort or interfering with normal activities in some way. It's a harmless virus, though can be unattractive if there's many and they're visible. The good news is he'll be immune now for the rest of his life.

When Daisy had hers, her vet said he hadn't seen a case in 20 some years. I think it's becoming more common because dogs are more social now.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Well that's good to hear. He's not showing any signs of discomfort so hopefully it clears up soon enough!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Be awar, while the outward sings of the virus often do go away the virus is with you or the dog for life. There is no getting rid of it. The dog may go through preiods where one or more show up and then after a few months or years they go away into remission. They are contagious during the entire time via bodily fluids as they are transmitted just like the flu. Often you'll find them on other parts of the dog if there is one on the lip as they find one somewhere on their body and then chew/lick at it and spread it to that part of the body as well. It's essentially the same virus as humans get and would like to find out if they can cross the barrier between humans and dogs and vice versa.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's not been my experience with Daisy at all. She's never had another occurence and they only showed up in her mouth throughout the virus -- they didn't spread to other parts of her body. And they never spread to me


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Murphy has one - on his gumline next to a tooth. He's had it for a little over a year - has remained about the same size - he does tend to hook it with a tooth (or Teller does) a couple of times a week and it gets a little bloody - it doesn't seem to bother him though so I've left it alone. That being said, once I noticed it I knew that Teller (then a puppy) had already been exposed - and even if he hadn't it's impossible to keep them separate in a multi-dog household...So far no warts on Teller...
Erica


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

It sounds like our dogs need to use protection when they go to daycare!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Does it look anything like this? I just found this on Molson yesterday night.  It's on the inside of his upper lip.
> 
> View attachment 59357


That is exactly like Cody's. The vet told me they will go away on their own but it may take a couple of months. We may see some bleeding if they get irritated. They are very contagious, which is why we aren't finishing Cody's class. Although most dogs have no trouble occasionally a dog may have a severe case that causes other problems (not sure what?). 

She said this form of papilloma does not pass between dogs and humans, and she has been seeing quite a few cases lately.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> That is exactly like Cody's. The vet told me they will go away on their own but it may take a couple of months. We may see some bleeding if they get irritated. They are very contagious, which is why we aren't finishing Cody's class. Although most dogs have no trouble occasionally a dog may have a severe case that causes other problems (not sure what?).
> 
> She said this form of papilloma does not pass between dogs and humans, and she has been seeing quite a few cases lately.


Hm... so Molson should be in quarantine for a few months? He won't be happy about that!


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm happy to say Maggie's are gone! It took about 2 months. They just fell off I guess....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

2 months, that sounds about right. You should be good now, for the remainder 

I do notice now that Daisy is older, she is developing some white spots along her gum line in places. I wonder if that's from the papilloma virus where she had the growths?


----------

